# The measure



## Skavdog (Nov 13, 2008)

Boy, when a kettle boils it sure gets stirred... up until the measure was initiated I never knew there was such a controvesry over HF operations. None of the people I Deer hunt with ever went on rants about "those people" taking deer inside a facility while we were out and about pushing the woods. As a matter of fact, no one in our hunting party ever even mentioned it. Never heard it come up at local "hunters breakfasts" on the morning of the opener. Never heard anyone talking about it at the Deer hunters chili feeds in the local establishments. I cant think of one person Ive ever talked to in passing in my hometown has ever even brought the subject up and there is a HF operation just 15 miles away. Shoot, when that operation opened there was even a full page news story on it in our local paper... and there was not one letter to the editor saying how "awful" this is... nor did I ever even hear anyone tell me in passing (after the paper came out) about how "bad" a thing this is. I have never seen hunters or people in general standing outside that operation protesting it's existence. I would think if there was such an uproar over these operations some of these things would have taken place. If this is the "end all to the ND hunting heritage" I think I would have heard about it somehow. 
I think the supporters of this measure have really caused an issue that only they (well, and Im sure the anti hunting establishment) ever took an interest in. 
I just hope the results of their actions wont casue serious splits in relations between landowner/hunter/livestock producers in our state. The PETA and Anti hunting groups across the nation must be salivating watching us rip each other apart. They couldn't pay enough or advertise well enough to get what we have now accomplished ourselves. If it passes or if it fails, well, I hope the end result won't justifiy the means. However I feel the damage has already been done.


----------



## outdoorsportfan (Feb 25, 2011)

The information you shared is great, my friends and I are planing to go fishing this week, thanks again.


----------



## za000in (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds pretty good LT, but I am sure the #2 elitists will look at your "But now, with four years of hunting under my belt, I crave more challenge." comment and decide you don't have the experience needed to make a decision on things like THEY do. They will tell you you don't know what is good for all sportsmen because you don't think like THEY do, you don't hunt like THEY do, and you don't push THEIR agenda. Good call on the loophole though, I have not seen any one point that out quite so plainly.


----------



## Mark_ferguson77 (Mar 5, 2011)

za000in said:


> Sounds pretty good LT, but I am sure the #2 elitists will look at your "But now, with four years of hunting under my belt, I crave more challenge." comment and decide you don't have the experience needed to make a decision on things like THEY do. They will tell you you don't know what is good for all sportsmen because you don't think like THEY do, you don't hunt like THEY do, and you don't push THEIR agenda. Good call on the loophole though, I have not seen any one point that out quite so plainly.


I like your post about the measurement because measurement is the major part of our life as you explained.


----------

